# Can't find the wires!



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

other than getting the installer back no. this is why i always took progress photos


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Toner*

There is a 2 piece device- transmitter and receiver- referred to as a "toner", or Cat and Mouse which will send a low voltage current through the wiring you have located and pick up a signal from the hidden wire in your wall.
Ask the builder if he buried the cable or had the good sense to hide your speaker wires in a buried pipe to make it easier to fish more wiring in the future and be careful where you cut if you have a gas line back there. You could also look in the basement or attic for any signs of wire drops from the wall above or below. 
Generally the builder will have these locations premarked on his electrical wiring diagram for the installer. In the homes I have piped for this purpose, speakers are outboard from the fireplace, not above, but there is a central bundle for tv hookup as well
Telephone and alarm companies have the toners to help locate hidden wiring in just such a scenario. You can probably buy a cheap one for about $75 to use in future:thumbsup:


----------

